
Framer X: React, meet design - spking
https://framer.com/announcement?ref=P4vqoN
======
odajay
I noticed those last few months that the update cycle of Framer was slower,
all while they recruited strong developers. I supposed something big was
brewing and I wasn’t wrong. Can’t wait to see Framer take on the current
product designers quintessentials problems with the tools available to them.

